

Batch Shipping Labels - jstreebin
http://blog.easypost.com/post/55613442801/batch-shipping-labels

======
nickpinkston
As someone who's going to be buying a ton of shipping services, I really want
something like this, the problem is that your website really doesn't give me
an instant view of what I can actually do without diving right into the docs.

I bounced instead of doing all of that. The meat of your pitch is under the
fold, and if I press "get started" \- I have to sign-up to see anything. Let
people see shit before!

"See how it works" should just scroll down below the fold (not to the docs!),
and below this fold it should say what I can do in real terms. "Integrate
faster" is too generic to be useful and all the tests are too developer-
centric with curl calls being the "Try it now" option - instead of something I
can play with as a non-dev, and you better believe the person actually looking
for this service isn't a developer either.

I deal with sales / manufacturing engineering - not web work, but I'm the
economic buyer trying to get this for our production line - I don't want to
sift through your docs to see what calls / functionality I can get. A use case
would be nice.

Just some unsolicited feedback.

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks! We'll incorporate this feedback into the site

------
frankdenbow
Actually doing something similar for multiple package shipments on our site.
Cool!

------
autoreverse
@jstreebin FYI most footer links on blog.easypost.com go nowhere

e.g. [http://blog.easypost.com/pricing](http://blog.easypost.com/pricing)

~~~
jstreebin
thanks, was just updating those and missed that. fixed!

